# Little Gull on Longboat Key



## sfwilshire (Jan 20, 2012)

I booked a week at Little Gull starting 12/29/12 and am a little disappointed, now that I have the reservation, to see that I'm in unit 13 on the bay side. Will I be crying because I'm not on the beach?

I read all the reviews and I'm sure we'll still like it, but I hate not having the beach view.

Can you make me feel better about the reservation? 

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 20, 2012)

In # 13 you will be able to park under your unit and not have to worry about the weather. You are also very close to the pool. 12, 13,14, and 15 are large units and it is quiet on the bay side. Short walk to the beach. I have stayed on both sides in the over 20 years we have been going there and except for units #1,#2, #7, #8 I like the bayside better.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Jim. I know it will be OK. Just wanted to hear the words from fellow TUGgers.

I'll go back and reread all the reviews. They were very positive for the most part.

Sheila


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.vacationfla.com/littlegull.htm
You'll be right around the corner for a great place for breakfast and lunch. The Blue Dolphin, It's walking distance from Little Gull. Have fun!


----------



## caribbean (Jan 22, 2012)

Sheila-

Great quiet resort; you will love it. No problem being on the other side of the street. Beside you are closer to the pool and laundry to switch towels.

Have fun


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 23, 2012)

When we were there in Nov. they were trying out a new system for towel exchange. You put out by front door what you want to exchange and they come by and trade for new. That way you don't have to hang around on Wed. morning.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. 

I finally got the kid's school schedule for next year and we're actually still on vacation for the week I booked. I wasn't sure how they would schedule it. 

I'm sure it will be a great stay.

Sheila


----------



## julielovesfrance (Mar 1, 2012)

Would anyone happen to know which unit #s have a washer/dryer inside the unit?


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 1, 2012)

That time of year it's dark out at 5:00 anyway.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 2, 2012)

I have stayed in #'s12, 13 14 and 15 Bayside and #'s 3 & 4 gulfside. No washer and dryer. 7 and 16 maybe.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 2, 2012)

A positive about being on the bayside is that you have a view at night of the city.  On the beach side it's just dark.


----------



## cpnuser (Mar 4, 2012)

*little gull*

Unit #8 has a combo washer/dryer in 2nd bedroom.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 13, 2012)

*Unit #9?*

Has anyone ever stayed in unit #9?  What did you like or dislike about it?


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 13, 2012)

I see I had already responded to the washer dryer question.


----------



## randkb (Jul 13, 2012)

Jim Bryan said:


> In # 13 you will be able to park under your unit and not have to worry about the weather. You are also very close to the pool. 12, 13,14, and 15 are large units and it is quiet on the bay side. Short walk to the beach. I have stayed on both sides in the over 20 years we have been going there and except for units #1,#2, #7, #8 I like the bayside better.



I agree that other than those four units, the bayside is better.  We have stayed  in unit 12 and unit 16 and loved it.  It is a wonderful resort and you are so lucky to get any unit there.  13 is the other side of 12 and it is a really nice unit!   I'm sure you will love it!!!


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jul 13, 2012)

How about unit 16 the four bedroom. I exchanged for that next year


----------



## 5finny (Jul 15, 2012)

#9 Is on bayside closest to road. I would prefer being further from the road but wouldn't turn down an exchange


----------



## randkb (Jul 15, 2012)

Keep Traveling said:


> How about unit 16 the four bedroom. I exchanged for that next year



We stayed in it and it was great!  Had a lovely waterview!


----------



## Happytravels (Jul 15, 2012)

*unit 4*

We stayed in unit 4 couple of years ago and had stack washer and dryer.  They said they had just done a reno and everything was new then...email me if you'd like to see some pictures..of course it is only one BR but you can get the feel of the place........

You will love ANY  unit there...........great place, area and resort.  
We would LOVE to go back  but since RCI did this TPU thing  .......don't think it's going to happen...we'll see

my avator is a picture from the beach there at little Gull with a bird taking off!!


----------



## tashamen (Jul 16, 2012)

Keep Traveling said:


> How about unit 16 the four bedroom. I exchanged for that next year



I stayed in that unit a year and a half ago.  Great otherwise, but there was a colony (or whatever a group of them is called) of raccoons living right at the edge of the resort, and they came out pretty much at all hours - even during the day.  They were often close to the dock, and on the lawn right behind this unit.  Showed no fear of humans.  I asked the folks in the office about them, and they said it's useless to try to relocate them as they come back.  So if I were to go back I'd rather be on the beach side than the bay.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 16, 2012)

*Is the road very busy?*



5finny said:


> #9 Is on bayside closest to road. I would prefer being further from the road but wouldn't turn down an exchange



Would road noise be a problem in early January?


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 18, 2012)

I have never stayed in unit #9 but if that is the only way to get there, I'd take it in a heart beat. #16's porch faces the bay and is nice for morning coffee.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 18, 2012)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Would road noise be a problem in early January?



We stayed in the cottage near to the road on the beach side, opposite to yours. We had no problems with the road noise. We had one bedroom with a relatively small bed and a washer and dryer in the kitchen. The cottage was a bit small and somewhat outdated, especially the kitchen, and I would have chosen a different interior but then again the cottages are charming and in a very nice environment. I would go there immediately if I could!


----------

